# G0755 draw bar



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

I am using a spline wrench, and open end wrench to tighten the R8 arbor for what ever tooling I'm using. When it's time to change tooling I loosen the jam nut back it off, and use a dead blow hammer to drop the arbor. Is this correct, I'm not putting a ton of torque to tighten it. I see some of the power draw bars use up to 135 LB FT how would you get the arbor to drop?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 12, 2020)

That's what I do on my mill which is similar to yours minus the spline wrench. Some sort of hammer is they way it's normally done without a power draw bar. The hammer I use doesn't even have a handle.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

How would you disengage the arbor with a power drawbar then?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 12, 2020)

That's a good question. I never really thought about it. I've only used a power draw at the local college which was basically a butterfly impact (common automotive tool). I guess the impacting while pushing down on the power draw bar mechanism rattles it free? I never paid much attention to what it was. Just looked like the impact mounted on a spring loaded bracket that slides up & down. I'm not sure if theres more to the unit.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

I guess if the power drawbar pushes the shaft down the arbor will drop.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 12, 2020)

I just looked online at some commercial units. Looks like there's an air cylinder that pushes the unit down.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 12, 2020)

You gonna make one?


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

My drawbar top nut is held in place by a roll pin I don't trust that.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 12, 2020)

From what you described mine is the same. The draw bar I made has the top nut secured by a roll pin too. But that top but is not what loosens the draw bar, the nut under it does. I never even touch my top nut. When I made it (which is the same design as my stock one) the idea was that top nut could be held by another wrench in order to hold the draw bar to loosen the bottom one. Would serve the same purpose as a spline wrench which I did not have at the time. Later on I bought a spline wrench but still rarely used it.

For a power draw bar you'd probably just make a conventional drawbar (one solid nut).


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 12, 2020)

Clean the tapers and use the smallest hint of oil on the taper surfaces.
Also use a rubber hammer.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

Is the plastic dead blow satisfactory? I'll raise the head and see if I can get a good look inside


----------



## darkzero (Jun 12, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Is the plastic dead blow satisfactory?


A lead or brass head hammer is ideal. Copper too but the expense is not necessary. Although I have brass hammers I prefer to use a dead blow with a firm non marring face. You want the sharp impact of the hammer to break the taper free. IMO anything softer requires more energy striking & is wasted energy. But you don't want the hammer face too hard where the repeated strikes over time will cause damage to the draw bar.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2020)

I have been trying to figure out what weight brass hammer to get...I think I see more more greenbacks ready to take flight


----------



## mikey (Jun 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I have been trying to figure out what weight brass hammer to get...I think I see more more greenbacks ready to take flight



You could always make one ...


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

mikey said:


> You could always make one ...



Agreed! Will be a fun easy project. A brass head hammer was the first project they gave us at the local college. I still have it too. I think making one is the best thing to do cause I don't want to be accused of making more greenbacks taking flight.  

(Well for now anyway)


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

No stock on hand, or a local source. Come on guys I live in BFN


----------



## hman (Jun 13, 2020)

No lead, copper or brass?  Howzbout aluminum?  @darkzero makes a good point, but if the good stuff is hard to find, you can make do.  See posts #3043 and #3046 in https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...in-your-shop-today.67833/page-102#post-751033


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

I have aluminum, not sure, but only close to 1" territory


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

You mentioned you are using a dead blow now, what's the issue you are having with it or is it something more like not liking what you have?

Many people make a drawbar hammer so that it serves as a hammer & as well a wrench in one tool. They sell em like this too. Other people use a seperate wrench but use a hammer that will serve for both the draw bar & tapping down parts in the vise. Both are good ideas IMO. With that said, I use different hammers for the drawbar & tapping down parts as well as an individual wrench.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

The dead blow gets used in different locations in the garage, and it's a matter of having to go get it for the mill. I do use it to tap things down in the vice too. The soft metal would have a more positive response taping the draw bar I feel.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

I see, sounds like you just need to buy more hammers anyway.   

Of course everyone is different but I prefer to use a hard plastic face hammer for tapping down parts. Brass can dent aluminum or other soft parts if not careful. I do sometimes use copper drifts for tapping down parts but the drifts are small & I don't use them on aluminum.


----------



## mikey (Jun 13, 2020)

This is a very good, light dead blow with a non-marring replaceable face. Works for tapping stuff down in the vise, loosening a drawbar and killing centipedes! Wiha makes good stuff.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

Excellent, Will was gaining on you....


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

I was trying to behave. I could have easily posted pictures of what I use as an example.  

Those Wiha hammers Mike linked ARE very nice! I used to use the very same one (I think I had the smallest size) for tapping down parts. I gave it to my little brother though.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep, looks the smallest one is what I had. Face was tiny on the one I had, I never tried using it on the draw bar.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

Ah what the heck. Since Mike took care of you on this one & I'm in the clear.....  

From right to left: draw bar hammer (lives there on the table), draw bar ratcheting wrench (fits both nuts on my draw bar 19mmx17mm), vise tappy tapper, and the 2 on the left are for.... well I just wanted them.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

You can screw extensions in the handle?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

No, it's a handle-less dead blow hammer. Made by Nupla USA, called the Handi-Hammer. They come in 2 sizes. That's the larger size.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

No the OSCA's


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

No. Those are just plugs I guess. I guess it has to do with manufacturing. The handles have an aluminum core or something like that. I forget.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I have been trying to figure out what weight brass hammer to get...I think I see more more greenbacks ready to take flight



Way to go Will !


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

But Mikey gets the points...


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

Mike took care of it, I was trying to lay low.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 13, 2020)

You too Mikey ! 

We really don't care , as long as the job gets done .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

Don't you have an injector to rebuild???


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

Going home....


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 13, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Mike took care of it, I was trying to lay low.



Uhhhh  ..................................ok . 
























 There , you have another one !


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Uhhhh  ..................................ok .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently I was to blame for a drill chuck & a live center the past couple of day. Those aren't minor offenses, I feel bad so I'm trying to hide in the shadows!


----------



## mikey (Jun 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


> You can screw extensions in the handle?



You can screw a thong into the handle and act like Thor ...


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 13, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Apparently I was to blame for a drill chuck & a live center the past couple of day. Those aren't minor offenses, I feel bad so I'm trying to hide in the shadows!



I won't stop until I raise enough funds to get over there to Kapai and see that 70 Chebbie !


----------



## mikey (Jun 13, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Apparently I was to blame for a drill chuck & a live center the past couple of day. Those aren't minor offenses, I feel bad so I'm trying to hide in the shadows!



Ahh Will, hiding won't help I'm afraid. Dave and Mike know where you are!


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

Ya know Dave, there's gold in them thar Vidmars, garages, basements, coffee cans, cardboard boxes, etc, but you keep having to work, and cant get to it. Boy that was a lot of commas,,,,,


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 13, 2020)

Mike , I think I was on dayshift for 6 weeks , had the weekends off and couldn't do a darn thing becuz of this Covid crap . Now that things are opening back up , guess where I am .  I do get my 4 days off though when I'm on this shift , but still , no weekends .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 13, 2020)

Have you had one yet, or are they just telling you you'll get one?LOL


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 13, 2020)

The brass/deadblow hammer was part of a repair kit, for a wood molding head, the company I worked for imported for one of their business divisions. We use to ship out the heads and keep the repair kits, it had 2 different size hammers, some metric open end wrenches, some Allen wrenches and a few speciality sockets and pullers. At one time I had almost 30 of the hammers, now down to 3 or 4.  The other hammer/wrench, was a $10 ENCO item, a brass hammer head on one side a 3/4” (19 mm) socket (drawbar size) on the other side. As I mostly use collet chucks on 2 of the 3 mills, I rarely touch the drawbar on the mills.


----------

